# Keep off the props: signs?



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

last year I had a few kids get into my display. Luckily no one was hurt and the kids were OK also. I have a fence but it's just in front of my yard. kids/people could come in from the neighbors yard. So I was thinking of posting some signs (the kids that did come in couldn't read anyway but....) that say "don't touch my stuff!" but in a nice/stern way that goes with the haunt kind of thing.
Any ideas?


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

We ended up building a fence to encompass the property lines - I know you don't have time for that, but I don't think signs will work either - toddlers were our worst dawdlers, and they can't read. My thought would be a quick stantion made from 2 inch pvc in a 5 gallon bucket of quick crete, and some rope from home depot, to make it clear that no one can enter from those sides.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: I had the same thing happen last year, a couple of props torn up, a foam tombstone pushed onto a floodlight (ruined) and the mask off of my Jason Vorhees prop stolen. I am building a fence this year, but before the fence came to be, I was going to partition off the yard with police line tape just to keep it organized. I get groups of 20 or 30 at one time and they just storm the house and trample everything in sight. This year me and my "Graveyard Crew" are going to go out to the trick or treaters, they won't be knocking on the door. We will go to the fence edge and give out candy and they will have to wait for us to come out. I am posting a couple of signs letting the trick or treaters know to wait at the fence for treats. Plus the 12 of us "Graveyard Crew" members are going to stop giving out candy and do a Thriller Dance Routine every 15 minutes or so, so it's treats with a floor show.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Here's how I did it.










Sounds like you need something larger. Although I find that with this being the only flat stone people make an effort to read it.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I agree with Dixie. The only sure way is to enclose the entire display with more cemetery fencing.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

This is exactly why I am making a fence this year. My yard is already fenced, but I will have a PVC fence up around my display. I was shocked with how many parents thought it was OK for kids to stick their hands in the witches' cauldron. Sine I am going to have a lot more wiring this year a fence was a must. One kid could take out the power to half the haunt with a wrong step.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

I agree, enclosing the entire yard/display is the best bet. Same thing happened to me the first year with a yard display (I didn't even know until I reviewed the security footage later!). Put on the top of your 'Halloween to do' list for next year (assuming you can't this year) "fence in entire yard display". 

As a quick fix, I'd go with Dixie's idea, (or buy or rent some tall orange "traffic posts/delineators") space them out around 8-10' or so apart, but use 2x4's(instead of 2" PVC with end caps) cut at 3-4' (file sharp edges soft), paint them white or brightly colored for visibility(including the bucket), and also add Caution and/or Danger tape. It may detract from(or even add to) your haunts appearance, but it will keep most if not all people out and slow down or even stop some of the little ones (perhaps enough for there parents to do there job of parenting). This assumes a completely open area between you and your neighbors property(s)/display area. If you have natural barriers such as trees, shrubs, hedges, bushes, boulders, etc, in between the properties/display area, use those as well.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

I kept thinking about this one Eeeeekim, and if you really want to stick with signs, I think I would address a serious one to parents, and put it somewhere that they can see, that says "Parents, please do not let children walk in the Graveyard, it is unsafe" then put your decoration signs out - "Beware", "Do Not Enter" or caution tape, etc. on the sides. 

If parents think their kids could be hurt, maybe they would pay more attention, and be the police for you.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

I have a big sign in front of my haunt that is lit with a big yellow spotlight and says:
"Absolutely NO running, touching or pushing... this MEANS you!"
The instances of people doing all three have dropped by 90% since it was installed, parents actually make their kids read it before entering. I still have to remind some kids not to touch, but much less than before I had the sign. Best of luck!


----------



## TroyO (Sep 7, 2011)

"All of my props are for sale at the discount price of $10,000.00 each. If you (Or your child) break it, you bought it."

Not that it's actually enforcable but it might make them think.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We partially fence our display but haven't had any problems with ToTs cutting through the yard so far. Part of that could be just luck, and I think it helps that Spooky1 stays pretty much out in the yard for the evening, in costume and blending with the other props where he can keep an eye on things.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I would add the fence and signs, and make them obvious. Take any doubt or excuse out of the equation for parents (or teenagers) who can't seem to figure out that you don't want your stuff destroyed or messed with. If you can't get a fence up then have someone playing gate keeper/guardian while your props are out.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

There's also a difference here between people messing up a display, and actually straying into something dangerous. If there's really some sort of danger involved, there shouldn't be. All house current should be on ground fault circuits, and anything that can catch or mangle a probing hand shouldn't be accessible. The truth of the matter is that no matter what lengths you go to to keep people out, someone will find a way around it. Crazy but true. lol


----------



## Manon (Aug 2, 2011)

Interesting thread. I've always had my entire yard fenced in and decided I wouldn't this year because I'm making columns (almost done!). I wonder now if I've made the wrong decision. I guess I could always go get some caution tape for the time being...


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

BB gun.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

debbie5 said:


> BB gun.


*chuckle* love it.


----------



## RandalB (Jun 8, 2009)

PVC yard fence is the best idea but it won't keep the ding dongs out of your display. My wife booted a mom and kid off our front lawn graveyard last year even though it's surrounded by a fence that's equipped with "Caution" and "Danger" police tape, "Beware" and "Keep Out" signs and spiked finials. 

A good temporary fix for the OP might be 36-48" Mason stakes (Home Depot - $7 for 10) with "Police Line - Do not cross" Tape (Ask a local cop for some) or they can get the above mentioned "Caution" (Yellow) and "Danger" (red) tapes at the local Big box home improvement center ($7.99 for 500' at Lowes).

Signs are cool to see, but a physical barrier is the only thing that has a chance of working. People always think signs apply to others, not them. 

HTH,
RandalB


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Punjii sticks.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

debbie5 said:


> BB gun.


Yes, but only 1 or 2 pumps to sting and not wound. We'll teach those bastards.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Signs help and fences do wonders for keeping people out of areas they shouldn't be in, but keeping your eyes open and not being afraid to say "please don't touch that!" is the real solution. People generally give me the "yes, I know I'm not supposed to touch this" look and most seem embarrassed that they had to be reminded. Vigilence is the key. Also, be ready to kick someone off your private property if they don't abide, I use "See you next year!" and "Be safe! Happy Halloween!" while following people to throw them out.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Lunatic said:


> Yes, but only 1 or 2 pumps to sting and not wound. We'll teach those bastards.


Precisely! 

Or, you could use the product that I keep saying needs to be created: Poo Balls. Like a paint ball, but filled with liquid poo.


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

Make scarier props!!!!!
This year I actually enclosed the back end of my yard using orange barrier fencing (that you would find around construction sites - Lowes has 100' rolls for $32) I drove stakes every 8' then mounted 8' 1x2s to each stake, then secured the fencing (2 tiers) to make an 8' wall. Painted black it has a vague semblance of camo netting. I'm currently applying cobwebs and wall decor to create a back drop. This will keep people from wandering in from the back. 

As far as inside the haunt, I simply have used ropes with christmas lights attached to light the way. I also have neighborhood kids hiding in the 'secure' areas that jump out at people, so this tends to help keep people 'in line'. ( pun intended). 

Being the scary tattooed guy with excessive eye makeup and leather year round doesn't hurt!


----------



## TroyO (Sep 7, 2011)

Better than the BB gun and less likely to get you arrested....

The garden hose. Hose 'em down like dogs in heat!

Everyone loves an impromptu shower when it's 37 degrees out right?

That being said... I do want a clip full of PooBalls (tm) too... ;-)


----------



## Buzz (Aug 26, 2011)

Shock & Awe.... you or a friend, dress the part and stand or sit in the graveyard... if any TOT gets too close, you jump up (or out) and scare the candy out of them...


----------



## TroyO (Sep 7, 2011)

Heheehe... instant recycling, you just pass the candly along to the next kid. ;-)


----------

